# Polishing filter??



## bosco0633 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok, so I have been running my 150gal for 4 months now. My water is good, no issues. I have been doing 50gal water changes once a week, and I have only lost 2 fish since I started.

Now with all that said, I am running 4x aqua clear 110 HOB filters, a Hydor Korilla stage 4 pump moving 1200 gal. an hour of water.

My tank looks good from the front, when i look down into it, however, when I look down the side, I have not really been happy with the clarity. I spoke with a guy at the LFS, he says big long tanks are very difficult to have a clear look from the side as the glass distorts the water???

Anyways, I think that our nanny has been over feeding the fish when I work, so I told her to stop feeding the fish. I took the hydor and used it to blow off all debris on the rocks. Yesterday, I rinsed all four filters out and I have started adding filter floss between the sponge and the carbon. That has helped a bit, but still has a cloudy look to the side.

So yesterday,I went to the LFS and purchased an aquaclear 70 power head. It was the biggest that I could get. I also purchased the polishing filter attachment. That thing got dirty so quick, I could not believe it. My water is actually very dirty still. I cant believe it, all that filtration and weekly water changes and my tank water still has a dirty look to it.

I am going to rinse the polishing filter today and every day this week, then I will add a new filter to the powerhead next week in the hopes that all the dirt in the water will clear up.

Any thoughts here??


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Oct 27, 2004)

Try adding some Seachem Clarity. It will help clear it up in a few hours in addition to the polishing floss.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I have'nt used polish filters for a long time, they clog up way to fast.

I use something called Bio Wheals, kinda like bio balls just different shape. After 6 months use, with no cleaning they seem to catch all the small micro stuff too. I have filters with nothing but them and a single medium "filter matten" (the blue german filter sponge), have'nt been cleaned for 4 years and no problems with the flow. The fish are like "floating in air" when you look into the tank, it's like u can't see the water no matter what angle you look from.

I have no ekspiriance with AC's, I use Caniters, sump or internal filters.


----------



## bosco0633 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow!!!! Ok so like I said, yesterday I did a ton of work to the tank. It had a dirty look almost a brown/green tint to it and I was changing 1/3 a week.

Well today it has improved a ton but not quite where I want it to be yet. Rome wasn't built in a day so I'm not to concerned.

Well I am running an aquaclear 70 power head right now. I got that yesterday and a polishing filter cartridge. I just took it off to see if it was working well and the filter inside was a deep green color. The water looks better now less greeny brown but wow I can't believe just how bad the water was.

It must be all the algae in the water. I had a huge spike prior to purchasing 6 BN plecos. It's funny, you think just changing the water is enough to keep good water but you really need to target the source of the problem. In this case algae is to blame I think now.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*you think just changing the water is enough to keep good water but you really need to target the source of the problem. *

Amen :thumb:


----------



## afr..cichlids (Feb 16, 2010)

Pali said:


> I have'nt used polish filters for a long time, they clog up way to fast.
> 
> I use something called Bio Wheals, kinda like bio balls just different shape. After 6 months use, with no cleaning they seem to catch all the small micro stuff too. I have filters with nothing but them and a single medium "filter matten" (the blue german filter sponge), have'nt been cleaned for 4 years and no problems with the flow. The fish are like "floating in air" when you look into the tank, it's like u can't see the water no matter what angle you look from.
> 
> I have no ekspiriance with AC's, I use Caniters, sump or internal filters.


Have fluval flx5 can thil work in this kind of filter?


----------



## bosco0633 (Dec 31, 2009)

source identified and steps have been taking to prevent this from happening again.

It turns out to be a massive algae concern and a nanny that was a heavy feeder. Both issues addressed by telling the nanny to stop feeding the fish!, then I have cut my hours of lighting down from 12 hours to 8 hours of full lighting, and 2 hours of moon lights before and after.

I cleaned every filter out by hand rinsing each filter. For new filters they get dirty really fast. I noticed algae even growing on the media. So cleaned all four aquaclear 500s out, then took one of the 4 filters, loading it to the gills with filter floss. The other four have carbon and sponge and bioballs now sit on top of each unit.

Then I added the ac 70 powerhead and changed the polishing filter twice now. I also added 2 more BN plecos to the mix and boom, clear green free water!!!

so far so good.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

afr..cichlids said:


> Have fluval flx5 can thil work in this kind of filter?


Id guess soo, I have them in all my canisters and filters where I can fit em.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

You've taken some steps in the right direction. The fish shouldn't need feeding more than once a day. Assuming you want to do this yourself - you might want to look at them? - there is no need for the nanny to get involved.

Another potential problem I can see is that you rely on a filtration system with a massive flow rate (GPH), but very little filter volume. As you are finding out yourself, a lot of water is being pumped around, but it isn't actually being filtered much. Few people use only HOB power filters for a tank as large as yours. Canister filters and sump systems have a lower flow rate, but a much higher media volume. This means less water movement, but better filtration.


----------



## bosco0633 (Dec 31, 2009)

I work crazy hours that's why I get the nanny to help. Digital feeder has replaced her efforts. Now I understand what you are saying but I just don't love canisters. I may consider an fx5. 
Is that the best I can get??

What media would I put in it if I keep the 4 aquaclear on?? I'm thinking bio balls and filter floss style cloth??


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

bosco0633 said:


> I work crazy hours that's why I get the nanny to help. Digital feeder has replaced her efforts. Now I understand what you are saying but I just don't love canisters. I may consider an fx5.
> Is that the best I can get??


The best? No... The best for the money? Maybe..

Check out this review... http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68458

GPH isn't everything. You'll love canister filters.



> What media would I put in it if I keep the 4 aquaclear on?? I'm thinking bio balls and filter floss style cloth??


Mechanical filter first, biological filter follows that.


----------

